# 2010 Look 585 - black or white?



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all

I'm about to buy a new 2010 Look 585 Optimum frame, to be fitted with Campy 11 speed. My dealer has the white in stock and for me, that's the classic 'Look' color. However, i have just seen this pic of the 2010 black frame and, wow! 

Besides being easier to keep clean, I think the black looks fantastic. I'm leaning towards the black.

What do you guys think?


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Black..so you can let it get all grungy and no one will notice.. yea that's the ticket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

The black, they're both nice but that ones sweet.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like them both, but I would go with the white. 
It stands out more and thus more noticed. 
The black is like a stealthy sleeper. The white is classy, elegant, and wheels set the frame off more. I bet ya' you'll get more compliments on the white.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Nothing beats 3k weave in the looks department.





(except, maybe the white one I'm going to get ) 



.....


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> IThe white is classy, elegant, and wheels set the frame off more. I bet ya' you'll get more compliments on the white.


At least until it gets dirty.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

black is way faster. everyone knows that.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> At least until it gets dirty


I had the '08 Team 555. Black and white. It looked good all the time, dirty or not. Wheeled it through a shop to get a tune up and the employees standing around talking, stopped and stared. Some one whistled. 
Nobody even looks at my red and black 585. Somebody asked me once on a ride if I got it at Performance.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Ive always been partial to white Looks......


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*I would get last years model*

1) You can prolly get it cheaper; and
2) The new logo is UGLY....

Oh...and: in carbon

-Smarty


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

*White*

The white looks clean and fast. The black looks aggressive, but very common-looking.


----------



## rcarbs (Feb 10, 2004)

Black is the fastest color......white is faster than black.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

White with black accents is infinitesimally faster than just plain white or black.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

White.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I would go with white.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

The black one (with carbon fibre structure) looks very good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes it does, reminds of a very popular scheme the C50 used to come in that went away despite many really liking it. Guess Colnago's loss is Looks gain. Though I think Colnago is bringing back something similar, its hard to understand why they ever stopped such a popular choice.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The white with the red accents in the first picture if I had to pick. I don't really like the new paint jobs or the font of the logo.


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey all - thanks for all your comments. I do love them both but I'm gonna do the black!

I think i'll save the white for a 586 at some point in the future!

I'll post some pics when I get it - and keep the responses coming...thanks.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Even though I said white, I'll say congrats, and look forward to seeing pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would do the white. Carbon is not uncommon any more - no need to show it off.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

White

It is easier to see the dirt, therefore easier to keep clean. Have my first ever white Colnago right now and I like it. I've always made it my routine to wipe down my bikes before I head out to ride and the white one is no more work than any other. Plus, you don't have to worry so much about leaving it in direct sunshine..


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm the OP. After researching my dream Look 585 bike for at least 2 months, I test rode a Parlee Z3 and ended up ordering a Z4 today (in black).

It's a pretty sweet ride and the same price as the 585.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a Z4 at all, nice choice, looks like you were sold on the black!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I haven't seen these in person but from pics alone I wpuld go w/black. I prefer glossy then dull looking white in these pics. 

Those who pick road bike color for dirt reasons : Clean Your bike. It is not a mountain bike :mad2:


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Are treks still good bikes if they are dirty?


sorrry


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

It's cool that look designed the white scheme to match the Ritchey white stem. They even put in the grey and black pin striping. 

.....


----------

